# Travel Distance



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Well if you havnt looked at a map lately i can tell you i am a long way from anywhere. I notice alot of travel to Ft Wilderness, Yellowstone etc. Big parks big vacations. I was just curios to how far or how long of trips everyone makes. each one of these would be an easy 2 maybe3 day drive pulling a trailer. We generally have stayed with in a 6 hour drive from home. I would like to venture further....


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

We try to go to Ft Wilderness once a year which requires overnight stops.
other than that, I stay within a days driving distance.
Now a national Outbackers rally in Branson may be a whole new ballgame.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome! My wife has some family in Midland, but we have never been there. We just got our camper a few months ago, and wea are taking our longest trip to date this weekend. Going to Gulf Shores, AL. Should be about a 5 hr Drive for us. We have plans to go to Myrtle Beach, SC (9 Hrs in a car) probably in Oct, and the Grand Canyon (with visits to friends/family in MS, TX, and CO) probably next year. With smaller trips in between.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Most of our trips are within 2-4 hours of home, and 3 days total. Fortunately, where we are at, that gives us the option of the ocean beaches, mountains and/or high desert. Once a year, we will do a week long trip, and that may range out 600-800 miles, as the extra time allows for more travel time as well.

By far, our biggest adventure will be next summer, when we attend the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally, which combined with a probable swing through The Tetons and Yellowstone will amount to about 2,400 miles and a couple of weeks.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

So far our longest outing has been about seven hours away. In our area weâ€™re between the mountains and the beach, only a few hours to either with a lot of great campgrounds in the immediate area. We usually pull about two to four hours and spend an average of three days. Really looking forward to longer trips in the future when we get a little closer to retirement and can spend extended periods of time away from home and work.









Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

On a two-day weekend, we keep it under 4 hours, under 3 hours preferably. On big trips, we have done 9 days through Texas and another 9 days through Santa Fe. We'll take a week this year sometime and head back to New Mexico and visit Taos.

Randy


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

We have gone 3000 miles Round trip This year were going 3600 round trip in 3 weeks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ssalois,

Welcome. Glad you finally got you an Outback.









We usually go for trips about 3 or 4 hours away. Those are for long weekends.

This Friday we're going to Port Aransas, about 450 miles, but we're stopping in Boerne (about halfway) to break up the trip. Stopping there coming back, too.

Tried it it one day last year. 8 hours total. Too long! At least, for me.

Let us know when you're coming this way and we'll hook up.

Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We also usually have about a 3 - 4 hour tow for a long weekend. Longest tow 6 hours.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We've done 2600 miles in a short time. Too far.

We now try to keep it to 2-3 hours tops. But here in Florida, that gives us a tremendous amount of places to visit.

Dan


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Having started camping last year we are now getting more adventurous. Usually we have been just an hour away but we have plans for Turkey run in Indiana (~200 miles) 4 days, East Harbour on Lake Erie (~200 miles) 3 daysand Myrtle Beach (~700 miles) 9 days. Not as much as some but with 3 kids its far enough for me.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

OutbackPM only 3 kids???

SSalois,
We keep it to 450-500 miles a day on long trips. Thats about 10 hours a day with rest stops. You need to add a little girl to your tribe.
If it wasn't for our girl her brothers would be in military school by now.
She's the calm between the storms.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

3hrs max for a weekend ... for a week trip we have spent 12-14 hrs in one day going to Ft Wilderness


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My trips so far were 30 minutes, 2 hours, 7.5 hours and around 5 hours for my next one -- each way. We try to stay under 3 hours for a 3 day weekend trip and longer for a "vacation". We haven't camped overnight and drove more the next day so these are all done on the first day out. Wish we had more time to do the extended trips.


----------

